# Orange Tree Spider(Tapinauchenius gigas)



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi guys, just read up on these and was wandering what they are like to keep, obviously no handling, but other than that, what are they like? Difficult?

Also looking at Trinidad Dwarf Tiger( _Cyriocosmus elegans_ ) are these a good species to keep, i realise they are new to the hobby,and thought it may be interesting to get one to see what they are like


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I bred Tapinauchenius gigas this year, and i'm recieving another male tomorrow for both my females to go again!  I love these spiders. They're VERY fast!! Lightning speed. 
Keep arboreally. I don't mist my spiders, i tend to just tip some water into the substrate so that the humidity lasts longer. As long as you're prepared for a spider that can run the speed of light and will bite if provoked, then go for it!
Here's my female:









The nymphs i bred:









I also keep Cyriocosmus elegans. I have a mated female. Keep her generally dry, deep enough substrate for her to burrow and just wet one side weekly for humidity. An adult female doesn't get any bigger than about 2" legspan. They're seriously tiny!! But beautiful. Here's my girl:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Cheers Becky, will be getting both some time next week then

John


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Or wait for me to breed gigas again :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

When would that be?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I recieved the male this morning so will mate them soon, then about 12 weeks from there i should have slings if all goes well.


----------

